# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  New to VBA - writing applications for college teachers

## pcdog

In Plano Texas
The title line says it all - I've written C & C++ code for real-time control systems but I have much to learn about the intricacies of VBA.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------

